
Why a 24-Year-Old Chipmaker Is One of Tech’s Hot Prospects - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/01/technology/nvidia-chipmaker.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0
======
DrScump
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Why%20a%2024-Year-
Old%20Chipma...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Why%20a%2024-Year-
Old%20Chipmaker%20Is%20One%20of%20Tech’s%20Hot%20Prospects&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
cjbprime
Did they really write this article without mentioning cryptocurrency mining?
o_O

